# Flash all purpose cleaner



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

Got this and i must say its brilliant at cleaning round the house not sure if it will be too strong to use on the car. I diluted it 1:10 in a spray bottle



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## uncle_festa (Sep 30, 2011)

should be fine as an apc, i used trusy daisy and it works wonders, i cant see this as being any different


----------



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

This is how it looks diluted 1 part flash 10 parts water but been cleaning the kitchen tiles ocd well kicking in lol as the weather is bad as usual



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

A good APC, dilute to 1 in 10 for general duties or 1 in 4 for heavier jobs, perfict for the car.

This APC is better smelling though ...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

You can use diluted APC as a maintenance wheel cleaner for alloys too, but don't tell everyone on this forum ... shhhh :thumb:


----------



## wazenzo (Apr 18, 2012)

I've some of this myself. It's good stuff but wasn't getting enough foaming out of it so have ordered a foaming trigger spray head which should do the trick


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

sorry to hijack but ive just run out of autosmart g101. was looking at trying the meguiars green detailer one? are these all used and diluted in the same way. I use it alot as an all rounder.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Mehan said:


> sorry to hijack but ive just run out of autosmart g101. was looking at trying the meguiars green detailer one? are these all used and diluted in the same way. I use it alot as an all rounder.


The Megs APC is ace - it can be used for all sorts of jobs, has fabric softeners and built in optical brighteners for carpets etc, but more aggressive than your usual supermarket APC's.

I have two Megs APC green spray bottles, both filled with Flash APC ready to use of (1 in 4) and (1 in 10) dilutions.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Tips said:


> The Megs APC is ace - it can be used for all sorts of jobs, has fabric softeners and built in optical brighteners for carpets etc, but more aggressive than supermarket APC's.
> 
> I still have the Megs APC green stray bottle, but now it's filled with Flash APC ready to use dilutions of 1 to 4 and 1 to 10 in two separate bottles. :thumb:


Thanks tips, was kind of waiting for your advice. Ill get some and see how it goes. Was shocked at how good g101 was.


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

Tips said:


> A good APC, dilute to 1 in 10 for general duties or 1 in 4 for heavier jobs, perfict for the car.
> 
> This APC is better smelling though ...


mmm APC for the interior for nice smelling after cleaning dash etc :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Mehan said:


> Thanks tips, was kind of waiting for your advice. Ill get some and see how it goes. Was shocked at how good g101 was.


You can't beat G101 (oh yes you can)

Espuma G202 is identical to Autosmart G101, but stronger and cheaper :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

TheGooner84 said:


> mmm APC for the interior for nice smelling after cleaning dash etc :thumb:


It really has a nice cotton fresh smell, especially when you use it on dash and plastics, similar to the Auto Finesse green air freshener :argie:


----------

